# Interspecies love affair!



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

This pic was just too damn cute not to share! The creatures pictured are Howard Moon, a wee fuzzy buck, and the object of his undying devotion, Patty, the ASF. Patty builds giant nests for Howard to hide in. They spend their days grooming one another and swinging on their toys together. And sometimes, when they think no one is looking, they attempt to make the world's first rat-mouse hybrid lol.


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

Aww, they're so cute!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

That is super sweet! Hehe, sign me up for one of those fuzzy ASF hybrids.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwww :love1


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Squee!!!!

Is it safe to keep them together? Is this very common? I'm honesty curious


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

NikiP said:


> Squee!!!!
> 
> Is it safe to keep them together? Is this very common? I'm honesty curious


This kinda depends on who you ask. African Soft Furs (ASFs) _can_ be used as cage mates to pet/retired bucks for company, however there is always the chance they will not be compatible. While we always face the chance that our mice won't hit it off when introduced, ASFs are larger with stronger jaws, and can damage/kill a mouse faster. That being said, while I wouldn't recommend everybody try it, I don't have anything against well read/experienced people giving it a go. 

ASFs are really very fascinating, and it is true they admit very little scent (both genders) in their urine. If only they were a little more domesticated, I feel they would replace fancy mice!


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

So cute! Thats a nice cage mate for males!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lovely outcome for both,companionship minus babies.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

As to whether or not they are safe to house together... Like Frizzle said, the rats theoretically should be more dangerous to the mice, but in my little bit of experience the ASFs are more shy and less aggressive. At first I tried introducing the rats to larger bucks (bc I thought it would be best for them to be of similar size), but one of my bucks attacked one of the rats. Since then, I've successfully paired small bucks with rats. The mouse in the pic is grown, but only around 23g.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aw, this is too cute!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I've felt bad about considering retiring any bucks, but that sounds like a decent option  I know someone who breeds ASF & hers are very nice, not the least bit nippy & are human friendly.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I really wanted to do this for retiring/pet bucks. Still thinking it over. Those two are totally cute though.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

If you do decide to get some ASFs, make sure you get them from a reputable pet breeder. I tried to get some from a local pet store, and the clerks told me that their feeder ASFs were wild biters whose urine smelled very strongly of marijuana (I took their word for it). Mine are from KAWmice and they are quite tame and not stinky.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh yes. Definitely from a breeder, breeding for temperament. Plus one who uses plastic bins, and gets away with it, year after year.  Not changing back to glass. My main holdup is that wart thing from the ASF's, I keep reading about. Waiting until I see more long term information about pairing carriers of that disease, with mice.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

That is absolutely brilliant, so glad they can be friends


----------

